# Best diet for colitis? And other questions.



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know if i have this in the right section of the site but my 13 yr old dachshund has colitis what is the best diet for him? He eats 3 times a day he finishes his food he eats diamond naturals dry and gravy train wet but his feces has like this clear goo in it and blood mixed in and he puked yesterday also I noticed he seems skinnier other then that he is acting fine

If you guys can give me tips on what to do for him will be great on like what brand or type of diet to feed him and will probiotics help him? Will solid gold sea meal help him? Do you guys thing natures variety lid dry and wet would help ?

Also does colitis in dogs make them urinate more? He has accidents inside sometimes I walk him and the other dog I have every 2-3 hrs for about 30 mins each walk or is that to much for his colitis?

And my other dog likes to try to eat the cats feces in the box how do I stop that? He does it mostly at night when i'm sleeping the cat box is located down the hallway next to the bathroom in the trailer.

Sorry if I made this so long just need some help. Thank you all.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

First I would eliminate the gravy train to see if that helps with the bloody diarrhea. Next if that doesn't work you could try natures variety L ID but transition very slowly as it is very different from diamond. 

As for the cat litter box, put it up on something with the dogs can't reach. mine is up on top of the utility table and also scoop it twice daily.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Its not really diarrhea next time he goes and i see it I'm gonna take a pic and show you guys.
And my brother the one who got the gravy train.
And I know to transition slowly.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Mewlittle, colitis is a fiber responsive disease? I agree with Shamrockmommy to dump the gravy train! LOL! Dietary fiber in pet food is usually beet pulp, cellulose, soy mill run, etc. Not glamorous ingredients but they are awesome when we need to slow down or speed up transit time in the GI tract. Cellulose is actually the best and most expensive for a food company. There really are only a few high fiber diets in the stores, most are sold thru vets, Hills w/d is one. You could try adding pumpkin to the diet, which is an easy to obtain fiber source and works very well. Obviously a balanced high fiber food is preferred since fiber reduces absorption of other nutrients. look for foods that spell out LIGHT and those will most likely be high in fiber. But remember that fiber needs a source! You can't complain about those grain sources and be looking for grain free or meat first! Inflammation of the GI tract really diesn't like those types of diets! best of luck! God Bless!


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you think natures variety instinct lid will be good or no?
What food should i look for then? And brisk gets ill on hills so not doing that


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

mewlittle said:


> Do you think natures variety instinct lid will be good or no?
> What food should i look for then? And brisk gets ill on hills so not doing that


Not familiar with that food. Again, I would just look to control fat somewhat and get the fiber level up? Hills has lots of very different diets from low fiber to high, as most brands have quite a variety of formulas. I hate even suggesting it but I wonder if Purina Fit and Trim would be beneficial? I believe it is lower in fat and higher in fiber. yeah, I would have to forgive myself for trying it but again, you are really looking for a few specific nutrients to help your guy. trying to handle lots of meat and fat would most likely worsen things. Oh, a good PRO biotic supplement wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you know of a brand of probiotics? And this is the food im talking about it helped my other dog when he had issues Instinct Grain-Free Limited Ingredient Kibble Dog Food - Turkey | Instinct Pet Food for Dogs and Cats they have other flavors

And will adding oatmeal or rice help? I have that and he currently eating diamond naturals small breed dry and gravy tain wet i have no other wet at the moment is diamond wet good? I havent seen bad ingredients in it


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I just walked brisk now his poo is greenish yellow with a little red in it the consitisy of puddy when it was close to normal im going to just give him the dry to see what happens


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Please don't feed the Gravy Train. It's not a good food. I would feed a food with a good amount of fiber, as already suggested and a simple ingredient list. You could try Natural Balance LID diets. This one, Natural Balance Lamb Meal and Brown Rice, was suggested on another forum I'm a member of for a dog with colitis. There are other varieties of this brand you could try as well.

You might want to fast your dog for 24 hours before resuming feeding. It would give the stomach time to rest a bit. Then perhaps feed a diet of white rice and boiled chicken (3 parts rice/1 part shredded boiled chicken - no spices added) for a few days until the dog's stool firms up. A few small meals a day, rather than one large one will help to reduce the stress on the system, as well. After the stool firms up, slowly introduce kibble, just a little bit at a time into the mix, increasing the kibble, and decreasing the boiled chicken/rice as the dog can tolerate it.

Have you had your dog tested for parasites? Sometimes, they can really play havoc with a dog's digestive system. A probiotic is a good idea, too. I've used this one - http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/mercola-complete-probiotics-for-pets-g-90-oz-powder/8r-1033?sourceType=sc&source=FG&adGroup=40-60&keyword=8R-1033&cm_mmc=Google+Shopping-_-Product+Listing+Ads-_-40-60-_-8R-1033&gclid=CKbf1-mhk70CFSNp7Aodmh0A2A&gclsrc=aw.ds#.UyOcKPldVjI - with good results.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> Please don't feed the Gravy Train. It's not a good food. I would feed a food with a good amount of fiber, as already suggested and a simple ingredient list. You could try Natural Balance LID diets. This one, Natural Balance Lamb Meal and Brown Rice, was suggested on another forum I'm a member of for a dog with colitis. There are other varieties of this brand you could try as well.
> 
> You might want to fast your dog for 24 hours before resuming feeding. It would give the stomach time to rest a bit. Then perhaps feed a diet of white rice and boiled chicken (3 parts rice/1 part shredded boiled chicken - no spices added) for a few days until the dog's stool firms up. A few small meals a day, rather than one large one will help to reduce the stress on the system, as well. After the stool firms up, slowly introduce kibble, just a little bit at a time into the mix, increasing the kibble, and decreasing the boiled chicken/rice as the dog can tolerate it.
> 
> Have you had your dog tested for parasites? Sometimes, they can really play havoc with a dog's digestive system. A probiotic is a good idea, too. I've used this one - http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/mercola-complete-probiotics-for-pets-g-90-oz-powder/8r-1033?sourceType=sc&source=FG&adGroup=40-60&keyword=8R-1033&cm_mmc=Google+Shopping-_-Product+Listing+Ads-_-40-60-_-8R-1033&gclid=CKbf1-mhk70CFSNp7Aodmh0A2A&gclsrc=aw.ds#.UyOcKPldVjI - with good results.


I stopped feeding the gravy train wet i dont feed the dry of that brand i feed diamond naturals dry and he eats 3 meals aday and he dont have parasites


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I wasn't trying to attack you, I'm just trying to help. Since I don't know you, I was just responding to what you'd already posted. I've had dogs with feeding issues, but I don't pretend to be an expert on colitis. The suggestions I (and others) gave are those that have either worked for us or someone else we know. I would change from the Diamond kibble, since it isn't working. It may have too many ingredients, or an ingredient that is aggravating her tummy. I gave a suggestion in my previous post about resting the tummy for 24 hours, then starting on boiled chicken/rice, before transitioning slowly to an LID kibble (Nature's Instinct LID was also mentioned by another member). This has worked for others.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> I wasn't trying to attack you, I'm just trying to help. Since I don't know you, I was just responding to what you'd already posted. I've had dogs with feeding issues, but I don't pretend to be an expert on colitis. The suggestions I (and others) gave are those that have either worked for us or someone else we know. I would change from the Diamond kibble, since it isn't working. It may have too many ingredients, or an ingredient that is aggravating her tummy. I gave a suggestion in my previous post about resting the tummy for 24 hours, then starting on boiled chicken/rice, before transitioning slowly to an LID kibble (Nature's Instinct LID was also mentioned by another member). This has worked for others.


I did fast him for 24hrs during that time he puked had had more intestinal issues i started to feed him pate wet instead the gravy type since i got a new brand yesterday not sure if its name new brand ibought lets see how he reacts with that


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Back when I was looking for a food with higher fiber, one of the highest I found was Nutro Natural Choice Lite. It's low fat and high fiber, also fairly limited in ingredients. I'd go for something like that over the Instinct mainly because the Instinct is pretty high in fat. I have an older dog with pancreatitis and other assorted digestive issues. She has a very touchy system and requires very high fiber. She has to be on a prescription diet but I am able to add oatmeal, canned pumpkin, and plain mashed potatoes (I use the instant potato flakes and add only water, no milk or butter). So those are probably reasonable things to try, they seem pretty bland. I know it's not popular to go for a dog food with more "filler" but that's probably what your guy needs now. Nutro does have a Lite canned food also, I think, if you prefer to feed canned.

As for the cat box issue, back when I had a cat I put a baby gate across the doorway so the cat could jump over but the dogs couldn't. Then when my cat got old I put the gate up a little off the floor so he could go under, but my dogs are big. So with your little guys that likely wouldn't work.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

flashyfawn said:


> Back when I was looking for a food with higher fiber, one of the highest I found was Nutro Natural Choice Lite. It's low fat and high fiber, also fairly limited in ingredients. I'd go for something like that over the Instinct mainly because the Instinct is pretty high in fat. I have an older dog with pancreatitis and other assorted digestive issues. She has a very touchy system and requires very high fiber. She has to be on a prescription diet but I am able to add oatmeal, canned pumpkin, and plain mashed potatoes (I use the instant potato flakes and add only water, no milk or butter). So those are probably reasonable things to try, they seem pretty bland. I know it's not popular to go for a dog food with more "filler" but that's probably what your guy needs now. Nutro does have a Lite canned food also, I think, if you prefer to feed canned.
> 
> As for the cat box issue, back when I had a cat I put a baby gate across the doorway so the cat could jump over but the dogs couldn't. Then when my cat got old I put the gate up a little off the floor so he could go under, but my dogs are big. So with your little guys that likely wouldn't work.


Thanks i will try the nutro first and see how that gos thanks


----------

